
Seven questions for Nate Silver - rms
http://www.economist.com/blogs/democracyinamerica/2009/05/seven_questions_for_nate_silve.cfm
======
chime
This is the Dow 36k he's referring to in the end:
<http://www.theatlantic.com/issues/99sep/9909dow.htm> (
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dow_36,000> )

------
mattmaroon
That interview mostly went awry. Nate Silver is a brilliant statistician, not
a politician. He's no more able to guess the mindset of Appalachian racists 3
years from now than anyone else.

~~~
edw519
Yea, as I was reading it, more than once I caught myself saying, "Nate, stick
with what you know."

OTOH, a brilliant statistician achieves enough success to be noticed by a
mainstream "least common denominator" interviewer. How else could it turn out?

~~~
mahmud
I wouldn't call any journalist associated with the Economist a "least common
denominator".

